# It's not fair



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My G10 24-50 Starship setup with a Dacron pouch shooting 3/8 cubes against a Pepsi can is like hunting mice with a 30-06 its just not fair.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*... or like shooting house flies with a .45 (the missus made me stop). * :nono:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, WS!!! I have GOT to cut myself some of those cubes ... give the local rats new headaches ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup nothing has to be fair at target shooting...ya know search & destroy....is the mission...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a really sweet looking starship !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Oh but it is so fair!  Way to go!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

cubes made of??


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

pult421 said:


> cubes made of??


3/8 steel square rod from Home Depot


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > cubes made of??
> ...


They dont curve or anything? they fly straight?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

pult421 said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


straight as a string


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Why am I round ballin it ?????


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Good idea Roger! Yes, they look pretty darn deadly alright!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm thinking about trying some of these for squirrel. Should be pretty good as long as they feel good in the pouch.

Njones


----------

